# Alles über graskarpfen......



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2010)

hallo leute
ich hab da en richtig großes problem.
Ich bin jetzt bereits das dritte wochenende am see und fange einfach nichts. Die graskarpfen sind im see das weiß ich und manche haben sogar über 20 kg. Ich angel immer mit boiles und einer selbshakmontage. Jetzt hätte ich noch mal ein paar fragen an euch:

1.Was sollte man für boilies nehmen(frucht/fisch etc???)
2.Gibt es besondes gute köder?

An Testangler von selfmade-baits hat mir jetzt mal gelbe popup-boilies gegeben? Aber diese sind knall gelb und ist ds nicht für die fische unnatürlich?
Was haltete ihr eig. von popoup-boilies.
Ich bin echt richtig entäuscht.
Würde so gerne mal einen karpfen fangen......
bitte um hilfe|peinlich


----------



## Plötzenangler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ich würde sagen das ne lange Maiskette der Top Köder auf Graser ist, jedenfalls hab ich damit gut gefangen.
Ich hab aber auch schon welche auf Frolic gefangen


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ja des klappt bei mir nicht
ich benutze immer ein blei vin min. 100g
da fliegt des imemr ab


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ja des klappt bei mir nicht
> ich benutze immer ein blei vin min. 100g
> da fliegt des imemr ab



Weicher Dosenmais ist auch nur begrenzt dazu nutzbar. Besser ist härterer gequollener Futtermais, der hält auch Gewaltwürfe am Haar aus.


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

moin
also das beste was du machen kannst ist wirklich gekochten hartmais am haar.
damit geht es am besten finde ich.
der mais aus der dose ist auch nicht übel aber wie oben schon geschrieben hält der nicht immer.
kleiner tipp, wenn du schon dosenmais benutz, ziehe ihn auf nen 4-6 wurmhaken, durch die wiederhaken hält der mais besser.
aber der beste köder ist doch hartmais.
wirf doch einfach mal mit 80g, dann besteht nicht die große gefahr das der dosenmais anfällt.
wenn du boilies nutzen willst, nehme welche mit hohen maisanteil.
zum anfüttern partikel benutzen, kleiner mix aus hartmais,kidneybohnen und kichererbsen, 24 stunden einweichen lassen, am besten mit kochenden wasser.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ich hab aber leider keinen mais.
Geht da net was anderes.
Die boiles sind einmal muschem/KRabbe und eimnal Annanas


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hartmais bekommst du in jedem landhandel, ist saugünstig.
ansonsten dosenmais benutzen und wie beschrieben, nicht am haar sondern direkt auf nen wurmhaken oder so ziehen.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ok den hab ich sogar noch...=)
aer des wird ent halten des weiß ich
die stehen min 70 m weit vom ufer


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

für graser ist hartmais das beste. kannste ruhig 6-8 körner ans haar machen.

wieso sollte das nicht halten? wir reden hier von hartmaiks, nicht dosenmais. der hält genauso wie ein boilie, wenn ned sogar noch besser. du kannst auch weiter werfen, weil der luftwiderstand geringer ist als bei einem boilie.

hab bei uns auch schon graser auf boilies und popups gefangen, aber das waren dann so eher die nebenfänge. gezielt machste mit hartmais nichts verkehrt. füttern tuste den auf der entfernung mit einer futterrakete. und spare nicht beim füttern, bei hartmais kannste ohne probleme 1-2kilo füttern, da den mais noch viel kleinzeugs auch frisst.


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

falsch, die stehen nicht nur 70 meter vom ufer weg, die meisten karpfenangeler angeln eh zu weit draussen.
karpfen halten sich da auf wo auch natürlich nahrung ins wasser kommt, und das sind nur einmal auch die uferzonen.
garskarpfen kannst du oft dabei beobachten wie sich sich im wahrsten sinne des worten an garshalmen im wasser vergreifen, und die sind ja nun selten 70 meter weit raus.
versuche es mal mit einer rute wirklich nah am ufer, du wirst dich wundern.
ich habe sicher schon 200 garskarpfen gefangen und davon 90% nicht weiter als 20 meter raus, egal ob am teich oder im fluss, ich fange meine fische meist ufernah.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> falsch, die stehen nicht nur 70 meter vom ufer weg, die meisten karpfenangeler angeln eh zu weit draussen.
> karpfen halten sich da auf wo auch natürlich nahrung ins wasser kommt, und das sind nur einmal auch die uferzonen.
> garskarpfen kannst du oft dabei beobachten wie sich sich im wahrsten sinne des worten an garshalmen im wasser vergreifen, und die sind ja nun selten 70 meter weit raus.
> versuche es mal mit einer rute wirklich nah am ufer, du wirst dich wundern.
> ich habe sicher schon 200 garskarpfen gefangen und davon 90% nicht weiter als 20 meter raus, egal ob am teich oder im fluss, ich fange meine fische meist ufernah.



nicht immer.
hab schon viele graser am ufer gesehen, aber nicht immer gefangen.
es kommt auch auf die gewässerstruktur an. hab ich auf 70m ein platoo, so werde ich nicht nur auf 20 oder 30m fischen, wo nichts ist.
seerosenfelder solltest du auch suchen, dort halten sich graser oft auf wegen der nahrung.
einfach mal probieren. bei uns fängt man zur zeit noch keine graser, denen isses denke ich noch zu kalt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ja, klar, wenn du da in 70 meter nen hotspot hast, dann sollte man da auch angeln.
aber ich kann eben nur sagen das ich die bestern erfahrungen dicht am ufer gemacht habe.
bei uns beissen die graser schon recht gut, habe die ersten schon ende " APRIL" !!!!!!! gefangen, komme dieses jahr schon jetzt auf 18 stück und die beste zeit kommt ja erst noch.
waren keine riesen, aber bis 21 pfund finde ich für diese zeit schon mehr als gut.
werde morgen wieder los um welche zu erwischen, wenn es so läuft wie die letzten male stelle ich gerne meine fänge mal mit rein, mit bildern von ufernahen angelplatz der keine besondere strucktur hat.


----------



## martinspro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ich habe letzten einen Graser auf die PoPups (Scoberry) von SB gefangen...kannst es damit mal versuchen wenn du kein Mais möchtest.


----------



## karp (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Mais ist köder nummer 1 für graser da gibts nichts besseres#h Fisch 2-5 körner als pop up kurz über grund fütter 500-1500gramm an und warte biss was beist


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

da habe ich noch ne frage zu.....

ist der Hartmais auch gut für Spiegelkarpfen oder ist das nicht so gut?

lg patti


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

also einfach ne maiskette amchen, des mit poup versehen und dann auf grund legen.
Wenn geht aber auch dosenmais oder?
es muss doch eig. nicht imemr eine selbshakmonate sein oder?


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hartmais is was ganz anderes als dosenmeis, mensch...

das is ein himmelweiter unterschied.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

danke leute für die tipps.
Ich hatte mit einer maiskette gefischt(3 maiskörner popupmaiskorn und wieder ein normales)
Ist doch für den anfabg ein schöner graser oder??=)
Bild ist auf meienr Hompage:

http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/


----------



## Zander34 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> falsch, die stehen nicht nur 70 meter vom ufer weg, die meisten karpfenangeler angeln eh zu weit draussen.
> karpfen halten sich da auf wo auch natürlich nahrung ins wasser kommt, und das sind nur einmal auch die uferzonen.
> garskarpfen kannst du oft dabei beobachten wie sich sich im wahrsten sinne des worten an garshalmen im wasser vergreifen, und die sind ja nun selten 70 meter weit raus.
> versuche es mal mit einer rute wirklich nah am ufer, du wirst dich wundern.
> ich habe sicher schon 200 garskarpfen gefangen und davon 90% nicht weiter als 20 meter raus, egal ob am teich oder im fluss, ich fange meine fische meist ufernah.



seh ich genauso #6


----------



## marvino (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

nochmal zu den gelben popups .......

in der regel sind die kein probleme haupsache sie sind fängig (propier sie mal aus)


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Maisteppich anlegen, aber nicht z u groß. Ein Kilo, gut verstreut, reicht. So 10 m². Dann auf dem Teppich 2 Pop-p Maiskörner anbieten, da die Graser ja nicht so sehr gründeln wie andere Karpfenarten. Die Pop-Ups können sie einfach so inhalieren.

Dann größeren Haken wählen, 6-8, der auch etwas dickdrähtiger sein dürfte. Beim Biss, der aber zaghaft kommt und nicht wie beim Spiegler o.ä. abrennt, volle Suppe anschlagen um den Haken eindringen zu lassen. 

Mit Brassen ist zu rechnen.


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

volle suppe???

ich glaub nun gehts ja wohl mit dir durch. 

oder hab ichs nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Was soll mit mir durchgehen? Graser haben ein bretthartes Maul, denn die Maulplatetn bestehen aus Horn. Falls der Haken nicht im Mundwinkel sitzt droht Ausschlitzgefahr bei geringem oder fehlendem Anschlag.


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Was soll mit mir durchgehen? Graser haben ein bretthartes Maul, denn die Maulplatetn bestehen aus Horn. Falls der Haken nicht im Mundwinkel sitzt droht Ausschlitzgefahr bei geringem oder fehlendem Anschlag.




dann bitte erkläre mir mal das wort ausschlitzen genauer. vielleicht verstehe ich ja schon das falsch.

für mich ist ausschlitzen das herausreißen des festsitzenden hakens aus dem maul des fisches bei zu starkem anschlag.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Bei mir ist Ausschlitzen das Rausreißen des Hakens aus dem Fischmaul bei zu starkem Druckaufbau im Drill wie z.B. unerwartete, heftige Flucht des Fisches.

Da liegt der Hund begraben


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

und nun noch  dieses " volle suppe"


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Stark anschlagen? Gibts die Redewendung nur um Köln? xD


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

wäre dann aber deine rettung.
danke nochmals!


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

moin, war von gestern auf heute zum nachtangeln, konnte 3 graser fangen, 8,9 und 16 pfund, alle auf hartmais, alle nicht weiter als 20 meter raus vom ufer, soviel wieder zum thema 200 meter raus mit dem köder #q
neben mir kloppte so ne seegurke seine köder bis zum geht nicht mehr raus, weil die fische ja immer weit draussen stehen sagte er.
3 graser und 4 spiegler sprechen ne klare sprache, nicht weit draussen sondern dicht am land stehen die fische.
besonders die graser bissen alle dich am ufer.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Situationsbedingt fischen, ich fange meine fische auf 172 Meter Entfernung auf einem Plateau. ich fange sie abe auch unter der Rutenspitze in der ersten Kante.
Logischerweise bevorzuge ich die erste Kante.
Stimmt aber schon, irgendwie ist der verbreiteste Meinung der Anlger, zumal der alten, dass der Fisch immer "in der Mitte" steht.
Das ist wohl Quatsch, die Fische verteilen sich logischerweise im See und schwimmen bevorzugte Plätze an und frequentieren diese dementsprechend häufig.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

graskarpfen und alle arten von fischen bewegen sich größtenteils da wo sie natürliche nahrung finden, das ist sehr oft ufernah da dort immer im wahrsten worten etwas für sie abfällt.
klar kann man die fische AUF einem plateau suchen und sicher auch finden, aber für 172 braucht man dann ein futterboot, da ist in vielen vereinen gar nicht erlaubt und in meinen augen sollte so ein mist auch sofort verboten werden, man kann es aber auch übertreiben, wenn es fische in 172 meter entfernung gibt und ich soweit nicht werfen kann, dann haben da die fische wenigstens ne ruhezohne, verdient haben sie es sich.
zuviel schnick-schnack wenn ihr mich fragt.
ich fange meine fische, eagl an welchen see auch immer ohne futterboot, ruderboot, echolot oder so einen schrott, ne gute brille und ne futterschleuder und ein fernglas ist alles was ich brauche um erfolgreich zu sein.
auch würde ich wenn schon an einem plateau nicht AUF sondern am fusse des plateaus angeln, da sich da die fische wegen der natürlichen nahrung zu finden sind.
was machen nur einige karpfenangler wenn dieser ganze technikmist mal verboten wird?
auswandern?
heulen?
aufhören zu angeln?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Tja , Verbote sind doch was Schönes. Wenn ich könnte würde ich alles verbietes was sich gegen die Karpfenangelei richtet. Mir doch egel wie die anderen damit klar kommen. Haubtsache ich kann so angeln wie es mir gefällt. Der Rest ist mir Wurscht.
Immerschön gegeneinander. Nur nicht den Fehler machen anderen Angelarten gegenüber Toleranz zu zeigen. Schöne heile Angelwelt .......... meine zumindest.


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

_"was machen nur einige karpfenangler wenn dieser ganze technikmist mal verboten wird?
auswandern?
heulen?
aufhören zu angeln?"

_nanu, was war das denn? neid ist ja manchmal angebracht, aber in diesem fall genauso wie missgunst überhaupt nicht.

schön wenn du allein mit nem fernglas, ner brille und ner schleuder deine fische fängst. je mehr von deiner sorte um so mehr platz für die anderen.
so harmoniert es doch. 

gut das es mit der vereinsmeierei, wie bei dir, noch nicht überall so sehr fortgeschritten ist. war selbst ein mal im verein hamburg elbe um in "deiner" umgebung zu fischen. nun muss ich sagen die lüneburger vereine, den winsener und auch einige kleine dort ein wenig kennen gelernt zu haben. denke dort wird schon extrem mit verboten übertrieben. was dich vielleicht zu deiner einstellung getrieben hat, oder eben deshalb für dich genau das richtige ist.  
aber solltest gerade du nicht die jenigen, denen etwas mehr freiheiten zu kommen, verurteilen oder gar beneiden.
hobbys lebt ja bekanntlich jeder anders aus. ob nun beim pferde-, motor-, oder halt auch dem angelsport.
wir unterscheiden uns alle von einander. das ist auch gut so. wer sich wirklich nur auf den karpfen als zielfisch beschrenkt, der hat natürlich viel zeit, bei der ausübung seines speziellen hobbys, auf so manches tackle hin zu sparen, um zum erfolg zu gelangen. nicht alle gewässer sind so übersichtlich wie eventuell bei dir. ich kenne viele der gewässer in deiner umgebung. sind aber zum wirklich größten teil nicht mit denen hier, in der mecklenburger seenplatte zu vergleichen.man sitz hier nicht selten hinter einem gern 15m breitem schilfgürtel, wärend des ansitzes, und sieht lediglich das wasser wärend des drills. dann sind eventuell sogar noch zusätzlich die ersten 15m uferbereich morastigen untergrunds und schon bedarf es einer funkbox, da selbst die wellen, welche auf großen gewässern um einiges größer und lauter als bei kleineren sein dürften, das piepen der bissanzeiger einfach verschlucken.
so gibt es viele, viele gründe mehr, um sich einiges an hilfreiches tackle zu zulegen. 
technik ist kein mist! was und womit würdest du hier sonst auch schreiben?

grüße nach wl


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> klar kann man die fische AUF einem plateau suchen und sicher auch finden, aber für 172 braucht man dann ein futterboot, da ist in vielen vereinen gar nicht erlaubt und in meinen augen sollte so ein mist auch sofort verboten werden, man kann es aber auch übertreiben, wenn es fische in 172 meter entfernung gibt und ich soweit nicht werfen kann, dann haben da die fische wenigstens ne ruhezohne, verdient haben sie es sich.




Ich bringe die Ruten mit nem ganz normalen Boot raus und fütter großflächig drüber, warum sollte ich das nicht machen?
Ich muss die Fische da fangen wo ich sie zu fangen kriege, denn es gibt genug Plätze am See wo man an die Fische nicht dran kommt. 
Außerdem verteile ich ja Futter dort, warum sollte das die Fische stören? Ob sie fressen oder nicht liegt in deren Ermessen. 

Wenn für dich 172 Meter übertrieben sind, was würdest du dann am Madin machen, wo die Ruten teilweise auf über 400 Meter rausgefahren werden müssen?


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

klar ist technik nicht immer mist, e-bissanzeiger oder so sind natürlich mehr als sinnvoll, und ich bin auch durch und durch karpfenangler mit herz und seele, aber mal ehrlich, wozu braucht man ein futterboot???????
man findet an einen teich, see oder fluß immer plätze an denen man sehr gut fisch fangen kann, egal wie groß sie sind.
war auch schon oft in meck-pom zum angeln und habe da auch meine fische gefangen ohne echolot und futterboot.
vereinsmeierei!!!!!
 wenn ich sowas blödes höre könnte mir der hintern platzen.
ich bin FÜR ein totales verbot von futterbooten weil leider viele karpfenangler egoisten sind.
angeln an einem ufer und bringen mit ihren booten ihre köder einmal auf die andere seite des see´s und behindern dadurch andere angler.
was meinst du von was die ganzen verbote stammen, weil sich leider einige nicht benehmen können.
ich bin auch gegen verbote die uns allen das leben schwermachen (nachtangel verbot, zelten nicht erlaubt und und und) , aber futterboote ????
sind die echt lebenswichtig ?
ich brauche nicht neidisch zu sein, ich angelt schon ewig fange würde ich sagen sehr gut und muß darum nicht neidisch sein.
ich finde eben nur viele machen sich das angeln einfach zu schwer, setzen zuviel auf technik und zu wenig auf´s auge :g
wünsche aber natürlich trotzdem jeden viel erfolg für dieses jahr.


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

_"... aber mal ehrlich, wozu braucht man ein futterboot???????"

_für jemanden der kein schlauchboot oder ähnliches hat, ist solch ein futterboot doch schon eine erleichterung. wenn das bootfahren verboten ist, dann für jeden von vorteil, wenn er eins hat. wenn es ihm zu aufwendig erscheint für einen kürzeren ansitz ein boot auf zu bauen, oder heute "muttis" auto zum angeln hat, .....
noch dazu bringt es den köder an seinen genauen platz. andere nehmen pva beutel, futterschleuder und boilierohr. er aber sein futterboot. mag egoismus sein, doch wo führt egoismus nicht zum gewünschten erfolg.

sollte nun jemand nicht gar so viel zeit zum fischen haben wie du, dann empfiehlt es sich einfach zu einem der seltenen ansitze, nichts dem zufall zu überlassen. eben alles versucht zu haben um zum gewünschten erfolg zu gelangen._

"... angeln an einem ufer und bringen mit ihren booten ihre köder einmal auf die andere seite des see´s und behindern dadurch andere angler."_
eingeschränkt durch meine schnurkapazität würde ich sagen, reicht es bei mir nicht bis zum anderen ufer. möchte sogar behaupten bei den wenigsten. trifft wohl eher bei vereinsteichen und wirklich kleinen seen zu.
trotzdem denke ich, dass diese jungens dann auf jeden fall alles tun um ihre schnur ab zu senken. niemand hat lust seinen mühsam weit rausgebrachten köder, nur wegen einem hänger eines bootsanglers, erneut einzuholen und erneut raus zu bringen. ander karpfenangler haben sicher kein problem damit vor dem ansitz eben diese gesichteten karpfenangler anzusprechen und sie nach ihrem futterplatz zu fragen. ich fände es jedenfalls fair. sollte mir das nicht passen, dann kann ich ja wo anders fischen fahren oder gehen. solch ein verein hat ja meist mehrere teiche, bäche und flüsse zur auswahl. mein eigen kann ich davon nie etwas nennen. oder man geht nach diesen anglern fischen. vielleicht gehören sie ja zu den eher zeitarmen karpfenanglern. kann man doch ruhig mal rücksicht drauf nehmen. bricht man sich doch keinen zacken aus der krone.

_"... sind die echt lebenswichtig ?"

_komische frage! welches hobby ist schon lebenswichtig? 

luft, licht, wasser und nahrung, ja die sind lebenswichtig. aber ein futterboot genau so wenig wie ein fernglas.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hey
ich konnte heute ancht noch einen landen!!
danke jungs mit der sache mit dem mais!!!
Nur eine frage hätte ich da noch.
Man sollte ja beim karpfenanglen eine selbsthakmontage nehmen, aber da ich mit dosenmais fische kann ih max.20g grundblei nehmen, da er sonst abfliegen würde. Was mich jetzt ein wenig wundert ist, dass die karpfen imemr hängen??
Also kann man es doch auch ohne selbsthakomontage amchen oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



> *man findet* an einen teich, see oder fluß *immer plätze* an denen man sehr gut fisch fangen kann, *egal wie groß sie sind*.


Immer? Vieleicht sogar überall?Ist schlicht-weg falsch diese Aussage.



> war auch schon oft in meck-pom zum angeln und habe da auch meine fische gefangen ohne echolot und futterboot.


Kann dir gern viele Gewässer zeigen an denen du ohne technische Hilfsmittel max. mit viel Glück und Zufall einen Karpfen angeln würdest.wenn überhaupt.....
Sei froh es diese Hilfmittel gibt. Denn ansonsten würden sich deren Nutzer auch an den Gewässern "breitmachen" wo es auch ohne möglich ist erfolgreich zu sein. So aber teilen sich die Angler an Gewässern mit verschiedenen Besonderheiten gut auf.


> vereinsmeierei!!!!!
> wenn ich sowas blödes höre könnte mir der hintern platzen.


Allein hier das AB ist voll mit Themen und Beiträgen in denen die Auswirkungen der Vereinsmeierei mehr als deutlich dargelegt werden.Einfach mal akzeptieren das es Leute mit entsprechender Negativerfahrung gibt. Dann bleibt auch dein Hintern heil..........


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Hi Marvin,

Dosenmais ist generell ein guter Köder . Leider läßt sich der Dosenmai schlecht auf größere Entfehrnungen werfen. Schlimmer ist jedoch das der weiche Dosenmais sehr schnell vom Weißfisch abgefressen werden kann. Und das in der Regel unbemerkt. Vor allem dann wenn dazu noch ein schweres Blei davor hängt welches Plötz und co. nicht einen Millimeter bewegt bekommen.
Dosenmais verwende ich nur in Verbindung mit Techniken bei denen man auch den kleinsten Zupfer bermerken kann.
Bei der schweren Grundangelei in Verbindung mit feststehenden Bleien ist die Anwendung von Dosenmail als Hakenköder keine gute Wahl.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hey
> ich konnte heute ancht noch einen landen!!
> danke jungs mit der sache mit dem mais!!!
> Nur eine frage hätte ich da noch.
> ...




Wie stehts wenn du dann einfach Hartmais nimmst? Oder Tigernüsse? Oder andere Partikel? Oder Frolic? Oder Boilies?


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hey
> ich konnte heute ancht noch einen landen!!
> danke jungs mit der sache mit dem mais!!!
> Nur eine frage hätte ich da noch.
> ...



kannst du machen wie denkst du!

man sollte? man kann! varianten gibt es viele. solltest du aber mal nachts, wärend du schläfst einen biss haben, dann solltest du dich schon auf deine selbsthake verlassen können.
fällt mir persönlich bei 20g etwas schwer. aber glückwunsch zu deinem karpfen.

wenn dich wundert, dass die karpfen immer hängen, solltest du so ja schon einige gefangen haben. oder erst 2-3?
denn dann schon eine prognose oder regelmäßigkeit fest zu stellen wäre, denke ich, noch etwas verfrüht.

alles gute weiterhin!


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ein pferd ganz ohne zaumzeug, sattel, gerte und stiefel zu reiten ist sicher viel naturverbundener, aber auf dauer eben nichts für nennenswerte erfolge.

lieber teilzeitgott, wenn mir auch das pferd auf deinem benutzerbild ein wenig leid tut, werd ich es mir mal spassenshalber ohne sattel, zaumzeug und dem ganzen "mist" vorstellen. ich denke dann würde es oben sitzen.

liebe grüße
aus MV
bei redefin


----------



## Marvin-2908 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

wir haben bis jetzt alle karpfen aus dosenmais gefangen. das 20 g blei ist sogar als freilaugmonate montiert und es klappt, warum auch immer???oder wenn wir dosenmais nehmen, dann können wir es ja mit dem boot rausfahren


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



biggold schrieb:


> ein pferd ganz ohne zaumzeug, sattel, gerte und stiefel zu reiten ist sicher viel naturverbundener, aber auf dauer eben nichts für nennenswerte erfolge.
> 
> lieber teilzeitgott, wenn mir auch das pferd auf deinem benutzerbild ein wenig leid tut, werd ich es mir mal spassenshalber ohne sattel, zaumzeug und dem ganzen "mist" vorstellen. ich denke dann würde es oben sitzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

wer so einen müll braucht ist aber in meinen augen arm dran, weil wie  würde er sonst seine fische ohne diese technik fangen???

Langsam treibst du es auf die Spitze, halt mal die Luft an. Schon mal was von intelligentem Angeln gehört? Wenn ein großteil der Fische weit raus stehen, dann werd ich auch da fischen um zu fangen, wenn du vom Ufer aus fängst dann is ja gut. Aber nicht jeder See ist die Elbe, kapiche? 
Was bist du eigentlich für ein Oberklug********r? Lass die Leute doch fangen wie sie fangen und freu dich darüber, scheinst wohl ziemlich fischneidisch zu sein was?
Ich habe auch schon an großen Seen am Ufer gefangen, die Ausbeute wäre aber deutlich höher gewesen am anderen Ufer wenn ich an der Überseite gefischt hätte, wo man aber nicht drankommt.
Oder frag mal die Angler am Zegrano in Holland, einzige Möglichkeit Fische zu fangen war auf der Überseite in 350 Metern Entfernung, die EINZIGE.
Fisch doch wie du es willst und nerv hier nicht die anderen mit deiner "Meinung".


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich sage ja auch nichts gegen die futterboote, wer so einen müll braucht ist aber in meinen augen arm dran, weil wie würde er sonst seine fische ohne diese technik fangen???


Wer behauptet es geht *generell nur mit* - der ist arm drann. Wer behauptet es geht *generell  ohne* - ist es ebenso.Du suchst dir Gewässer aus won es ohne möglich ist erfolgreich zu sein.Aber du negierst die Tatsache das es auch andere Gewässer - andere Bedingungen gibt.Du forderst ein Verbot weil du ohne dem Zeug's wunderbar klar kommst. Da stellt sich provokativ die Frage wer hier der von dir angesprochene Egoist ist.



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> und zu den gewässern in meck-pom wo man ohne technische hilfsmittel nichts fangen kann, sage ich nur eins.... habe fast den ganzen august urlaub, ich warte auf ne einladung zum gemeinsammen angeln, vielleicht lasse ich mich ja doch noch vom futterboot überzeugen


Ich habe zwar im August nicht die Zeit. Könnte dir aber für diese Zeit ein zugegebenes schweres Gewässer "anbieten". Für den Hochsommer wäre es mehr als ideal. Das Gewässer hab ich vor der Haustür. Könnte dir bei Bedarf in allen Belangen hilfreich sein.Fängst du dort einen Fisch - ohne Hilfsmittel , erstatte ich dir sogar die Angelberechtigung!!


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ich komme mit wenn genehm. so lernt man sich mal kennen und freundet sich sogar vielleicht an. zahle natürlich auch selbst meine karte. habe da auch urlaub (erste augustwoche, ist dann meine letzte woche von dreien).


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hey euro carper machste mit? vielleicht auch anderswo. nur nicht zu weit weg.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Ich glaube ihr wollt im August fahren oder? Da fang ich grade mit meiner Lehre an^^. Ansonsten wär ich sicher dabei.


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

na dann gratuliere ich dir, das du überhaupt eine gefunden hast. zwar mit 19 vielleicht etwas spät, aber wirst deine zeit schon sinnvoll genutzt haben. alles gute im berufsleben. denk daran, mir arbeit kannste dir das halbe leben vers.....


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Ja leider recht spät, hatte auch ein Jahr keine Stelle bekommen. Aber in meinem Beruf werden nur 20 Lehrstellen pro Jahr in Deutschland vergeben, also nicht so leicht reinzukommen. Glück gehabt, dass ich nach der ersten Bewerbung direkt genommen wurde. Aber wir können trotzdem gerne mal zusammen fischen gehen, aber vorerst nur da, wo man Banksticks verwenden kann, mein Pod ist leider von nem 200 Kg Stein überrollt worden.


----------



## biggold (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

kein ding, machen wir.


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> mein Pod ist leider von nem 200 Kg Stein überrollt worden.



Die Story würde ich gerne hören |supergri
Ich bin am we. die böchung runter und hab den absatz auf den Steck nicht ganz geschafft und bin voll aufs Pod geknallt, ende vom Lied, Bissanzeiger abgebrochen und ins Wasser gefallen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Wenn du den Lucherberger See kennst, kennst du vielleicht auch die Steinseite, musste da nachts runter um ne Brasse zu landen, gelandet, neu beködert, rute abgelegt, hochgegangen, im Hochgehen löste sich ein Stein und traf den Stalker am hinteren Teil. Ein Bein durchgebrochen, eins abgerissen, Goalpost-Aufnahme gebrochen, Vorderbein zerkratzt und minimalst verbogen, alle Ruten vom Pod geflogen, bei einer hats ca 5 cm² Kork abgerissen, bei den beiden andren nur angekratzt. Halb 3 Nachts eingepackt.


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Übel !! Aber manchmal geht alles schief, am we. hat sich auch mein Schirm verabschiedet den ich als Sonnenschutz aufstellen wollte und einen neuen Stuhl brauche ich auch weil eine Schraube abgebrochen ist. War echt teuer diesmal #d


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

wenn du meinen post genau gelesen hättest da würdest du sehen das ich geschrieben habe das jeder eben so angeln soll wie er möchte.
futterboote sind mist finde ich, wenn aber jemand die braucht um seine fische zu fangen dann soll er das nutzen wenn er möchte solange er dabei keine anderen behindert oder ständig stört.
du hast meine frage vielleicht auch nicht richtig verstanden.
ich meinte , leute die futterboote dauerhaft nutzen tun mir leid und sind aus dem grund arm dran weil sie anscheinend ohne diese technik bestimmte stellen nicht erreichen und so dann wohl keine fische fangen.
und ja, die wette gehe ich mit mit den hausgewässer in meck-pom, sag mir wie das gewässer heißt und dann sollte der rest kein problem sein 
vielleicht kann man ja in ruhe nen bierchen verhaften und erfahrungen austauschen.
du zeigst mir die vorteile des futterbootes und ich dir wie man ohne technik auch sehr gut fängt.
also schluß jetzt mit meckern und frieden.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Na meckern sieht für mich anders aus..........

Egal, Für die interssierten Mitleser:
Ich hab die Gewässerinfo per PN verschickt. Mal sehen was draus wird......


----------



## EuroCarpeR (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

xD Sollen wir den Club des Tackleverreckens aufmachen? Mir sind in den letzten 3 Tagen 2 Splicenadeln und 2 Boilienadeln verreckt. Ich kann bald Inventur machen und mir alles Neukaufen xD.
Letzte Woche trotz Durchfall ans Wasser, im Hang aufgebaut, Tasche aufgemacht, Klopapier rausgerollt und ins Wasser...Ein Glück hat man Handys...


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

nicht lachen, ich mein das ernst, fische sonst nur kunstköder: was ist hartmais? die steinharten kerne wie man sie als futtermais für schweine verwendet? oder diese körner gekocht, aber eben nicht so weich wie dosenmais?

wenn die ganz harten: wie bekomm ich die aufs vorfach/haken? akkubohrer mit ans wasser?

die 20 kilo u-boote die ich beim spinnfischen öfters beobachte (amur und marmor) würden mich ja schon mal reizen. ignorieren aber beharrlich alles brot was ihnen die gastangler vors maul werfen


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Hallo,

Ja , der Hartmais ist handelsüblicher Futtermais. Die harten Körner lassen sich nur sehr schwer als Köder nutzen. Normalerweise wird daher der Mai vorher gekocht.
Um die Körner auf das Haar zubekommen werden die Körner durchbohrt (Boiliebohrer). Beim Hartmais klappt das sehr schlecht.Ist a: sehr schwer und b: platzen meißt die Körner dabei. Beim gekochten Mais ist das alles kein Problem. Die Körner lassen sich leicht durchbohren - sind aber gleichzeitig immer noch fest fest genug um sicher am Haar zu halten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

na, da lag ich doch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Siever (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Moin Jungs,
ich bin kein Karpfenangler und habe erst 2 in diesem Jahr gefangen. Auf Mais an der Laufmontage mit einem 40gr. Blei. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es erstmal mit meinen vorhandenem Equipment auf Karpfen ausprobieren möchte, weil ich nicht sofort viel Geld für spezielles Karpfenzubehör (Inline-Bleie, Schrumpfschlauchmontagen, Pvc-Kram etc.) ausgeben möchte. Wie immer werde ich mir die Sachen nach und nach anschaffen und aus dem vorhandenen meine Schlüsse ziehen.
Mit meiner gemalten Montage fange ich meine Döbel auf Mais, allerdings ohne den 2 Stopper. Könnte so eine improvisierte "Festbleimontage" für hängerreiche Untergründe aussehen? Oder ist für Karpfen das Vorfach zu lang#c
Noch ne blöde Frage: Gibt es Pop-Up Mais zu kaufen oder kann ich gelbe StyrophorKugeln nehmen?
Danke für ehrliche Antworten!


----------



## biggold (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

meiner meinung nach ne gute montage für nen steinigen untergrund im fluss. würde allerdings den karabiener weg lassen und das vorfach lediglich auf einen wirbel knoten. die länge des vorfachs lässt sich, meiner meinung anhand deiner zeichnung, schlecht schätzen. aber 15 -20 cm sollten genügen.


----------



## Porten1407 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hallo jungs,

hat jemand von euch gute erfahrung mit frolic auf grasser gemacht ?!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hey
das würde mich auch mal interessieren......
Ich habe mir jetzt auf dem feld ein paar maiskolben geholt,habe diese 1 tag im wasser liegen lassen und danahc noch einmal kurz abgekocht.
Das ist super und hält auch am haken............:vik:


----------



## Marvin-2908 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

ach ja....
ist das schlimm, wenn der mais von dem maiskolben etwas heller ist wieder der normale dosenmais???


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

So jungs ich hätt mal ne Frage ob bei dieser "Kälte"
die grasis trotzdem beisfreudig sind 
oder reicht es wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Crad berägt

ich bedanke mich Jetz schon für die antworten


----------



## Marvin-2908 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hi
wir waren heute nacht am see und konnten 2 graskarpfen landen. Der eine hatte 9kg,der andere knappe 13kg.
Mir fällt aber auf, das die karpfen bzw. die graskarpfen nicht mehr so zahlreich beißen.


----------



## stefansdl (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



Schnubbi schrieb:


> So jungs ich hätt mal ne Frage ob bei dieser "Kälte"
> die grasis trotzdem beisfreudig sind
> oder reicht es wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Crad berägt
> 
> ich bedanke mich Jetz schon für die antworten


 
wir haben noch weit bis in den Oktober Graskarpfenfänge zu verzeichnen...sie Fressen auch weiterhin sehr viel...solange die Wassertemps hoch genug sind wird sich daran auch nichts ändern


----------



## beton0815 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*



Schnubbi schrieb:


> So jungs ich hätt mal ne Frage ob bei dieser "Kälte"
> die grasis trotzdem beisfreudig sind
> oder reicht es wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Crad berägt
> 
> ich bedanke mich Jetz schon für die antworten





In irgendner Zeitung hab ich mal gelesen das besonders die dicken Fische noch spät in den Winter reinfressen. Auch wenn die Luft etwas kühler ist, das Wasser hält seine Temperatur schon etwas länger. 
Wie das bei Grasern so ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber Karpfen kann man im allgemeinen das ganze Jahr über fangen.


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Meinen ersten Graser hab ich dieses Jahr direkt nach der Eisschmälze bei meinem ersten Ansitz gefangen, da hatten wir noch Minus grade #c


----------



## Steff 78 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Hallo zuammen ,

War heute morgen an unserem See um zu schauen was alles so auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt !!!

Da habe Ich zwei Gruppen a 6 Graskarpfen gesehen :vik:

Wunderschöne Fische :k echt toll !!!!

Meine Frage :

Wie Fange ich sie auf der Oberfläche ???

Vielleicht mit Spirolino und Swimbrot????

Bitte um Tipps würde mich freuen!!!!

gruss und Petri steff


----------



## Knigge007 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Wir haben auch richtig viele Graser und davon auch viele richtig große.... haben gestern erst wieder 2 Stück mit ~1,1-1,2m gesehen... ist echt kein Scherz fragt Case der hat die Viecher bei uns auch schon gesehen, da bleibt einem echt die Spucke weg, aber kein einziger von 114 Vereinskollegen hats glaub jemals gezielt auf Graser versucht und die ganzen Karpfenangler fangen auch so gut wie nie nen Graser.

Ist es wirklich so das wenn man gezielt auf Graser will man nur ne Chance hat wenn man wirklich richtig richtig viel Futter reinkippt... so ala 5-15kg Mais und solche Scherze ?

Hängt wohl auch bei den Grasern vom Nahrungsangebot im See ab....#c

Gibts da keine Methoden wo man nicht soviel Futter braucht, weil anscheinend sind se bei uns nicht an Haken zu kriegen mit wenig Futter, oder doch irgendwlches Grünzeugs wie Salat nehmen vielleicht bringt das ja was ?


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Moin Knigge,



> Ist es wirklich so das wenn man gezielt auf Graser will man nur ne Chance hat wenn man wirklich richtig richtig viel Futter reinkippt... so ala 5-15kg Mais und solche Scherze ?


 
Das kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern. Nur in den Gewässern die ich beangle klappt das nur mit dieser Variante. Die Erfolgsrate dort liegt stets im direkten Zusammenhang mit der Futtermenge. Je mehr desto besser...


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Hallo wie mache ich den Hartmais angelfertig?ich habe mal gelesen dass man den mit aromen anreichern kann stimmt das?    danke für die antworten


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Hallo Robin,

Den Hartmeis vor dem Angeln am besten kochen und - oder quellen lassen.
Zusätzlichen Aromen sind sicher nicht verkehrt da diese die Lockwirkung erhöhen könnten. Einfache Zutaten wären zB. Honig und Vanillezucker..... da gibts viele Möglichkeiten........


----------



## Knigge007 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Danke Gunnar.


Ansonsten nutz einfach mal die Suchfunktion oder per Google da wirst erschlagen mit Threads und Artikeln wie man Hartmais zubereitet.


Hier einer davon-http://www.cipro.de/berichte/Gastbericht/brenne/partikel.htm


Ich selbst lasse sofern ich überhaupt noch mit Mais fische diesen 1 Tag quellen und koch ihn dann für 30min bis ich ne schleimige Pampe habe las Ihn abkühlen und schütte etwas frisches Wasser obendrauf damit die ganze Pampe mit frischem Wasser bedeckt ist, dadurch geht der Mais nich so schnell kaputt.

Wenn du vorm Kochen ne Ladung Zucker dazugibst fängt dein Mais schneller an zu gären was ja oftmals gewollt ist weil die Karps anscheinend darauf stehen, dafür geht der Mais aber auch etwas schneller kaputt.

Am Anfang habe ich auch Mords viel Zeugs reingemacht aber wenn überhaupt dann nur noch Pur maximal mit nem Schluck Maggi !

So ich geh fischen, mal wieder war ja schon so lang nich mehr


----------



## Marvin-2908 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hallo!
so ging es meinen freunden und mir auch!
Es sind kanpp 100 leute im verein,die graskarpfen schwimmen ihre runden und keiner fängt sie.
Doch wir haben uns jetzt daruaf spezialiesiert graskarpfen zu fangen und siehe da es klappt.
Das wichtigste sind eig. die boilies. Graskarpfen fressen nicht alle boilies sondern nur bestimmte sorten.
Ihr müsst zudem auch die futterplätze finden.
Wir konnten jetzt schon wirklich schöne fische aus dem see und dem rhein fischen!
Beoabachtete mal ein pat tage die fische.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die fische fast nur nachts ihre nahrung aufnehmen.
Wenn du ein paar fragen hast melde dich!
Ich kann dir bestimmt helfen


----------



## carprun (23. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hi chef,noch on.was für boilies auf graser.nenn mal bitte ne richtung.wir haben auch sehr schöne graser im see,konnten beim angeln auf aal mal einen zufallstreffer landen von 23kilo.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hi
also mein persönlciher lieblingsboilie ist nut!
Der geht eig. immer super auf graskarpfen!
Des aber nicht sein das des bei euch auch klappt.
Testet doch einfach mal ein paar boilies!
Maiskette am haar geht manchmal auch gut......
Der Graskarpfen ist aus dem rhein.
Wir haben dieses jahr schon bereits 15 Graskarpfen und 2 Schuppenkarpfen landen können.


----------



## carprun (24. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

hii.ich werds mal testen.haben zwar schon einiges probiert aber noch keine nuß murmeln.danke.schöner fisch übrigens.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (25. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über graskarpfen......*

Also Hartmais ist sicha ein top Köder .
Aber auch Semmel geht gut und manchmal sind Kopfsalatherzen der top Köder .


----------

